# Birmingham Motor Bike Museum England.



## littleowl (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 30, 2013)

Don't they look grand !?  
I've been watching American Pickers getting excited and paying $500 for a rusty frame so I wouldn't want to think what some of those restored ones must be worth.

Have a good day out?


----------



## Pappy (Sep 30, 2013)

Great pictures and thanks. I love old cars and bikes.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 30, 2013)

_There's some great bikes etc there Sid , excellent photos_


----------



## littleowl (Oct 1, 2013)

There is around 400 in there.


----------

